# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [Dbutant] Personnalisation de formulaire SP Online

## jonus51

Bonjour,

Je dispose d'un Sharepoint Online sur lequel j'ai une liste (jusque l normal me direz-vous). J'aimerais personnaliser le formulaire dans InfoPath 2010 afin de pouvoir modifi une colonne (toujours aussi normal qu'il y a 1 phrase)...

Donc je vais dans ma liste, je clique sur l'onglet Liste puis sur personnaliser le formulaire, il me lance donc InfoPath comme prvu et l, il me dit :

"Les champs suivants de la liste SharePoint ne sont pas pris en charge en raison de leur type de donnes. Ils ne seront pas disponibles dans InfoPath Designer : "
Puis il me donne la liste des champs.

La liste est importe depuis une vue SQL Server 2008 R2, les champs dans la BDD SQL sont de type Integer et dans la liste ils sont de type Nombre entier...

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi InfoPath n'en veut pas  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry:: 

Auriez-vous la rponse?

(Je prcise que dans l'immdiat je ne peux pas changer la structure du systme et donc je ne peux pas relier le formulaire  la BDD SQL Server)

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Gnralement ce problme survient lorsque vous avez des mtadonnes gres dans la liste SharePoint.

L'erreur est la suivante (en anglais pour faciliter la recherche):
_The following fields in the SharePoint list are not supported because of their data type and will not be available in InfoPath Designer_ 

Si vous repartez d'une liste de base en utilsant la mme manipulation, obtenez vous le mme problme?

Cordialement,

----------


## jonus51

Merci de votre rponse,

Je viens d'essayer avec une liste que j'ai cr sur SharePoint (contenant elle aussi des nombres entiers) et cela fonctionne correctement.

J'met donc l'hypothse suivante :
Je dois crer ma liste sur SharePoint puis la remplir avec les donnes de ma BDD SQL Server?

----------


## jonus51

Je viens de faire l'essai avec une autre liste que j'ai import, mais cette fois depuis une Table de ma BDD SQL Server, et je peux diter le formulaire sans problme.

J'ai vrifi mes types de colonnes dans la liste qui pose problme et aucune n'est en Mtadonnes Gres. Il s'agit simplement de Nombre Entier.

Je viens de voir un petit dtail qui pourrai tre la source et que j'ai pas prcis (1000 pardons!), j'utilise Access 2010 en guise d'interface, il me permet de faire la liaison entre SQL Server 2008 R2 et mes listes SharePoint. Et donc pour envoyer sur SharePoint je passe par une fonction VBA prvu  cette effet.

Une fois la liste envoy, quand j'ouvre celle-ci sur mon site SharePoint elle s'affiche en Feuille de Donnes et en haut  gauche j'ai l'icne d'Access...est-ce qu'il ne faudrait pas par hasard que je cherche dans cette direction?

----------


## jonus51

Bon je viens de refaire quelques tests pour apporter un complment d'information afin de pouvoir rsoudre le problme.

Dj explication concrte de l'architecture :

On a une base de donnes sur SQL Server 2008 R2. Une application Access 2010 permet de grer le contenu...etc. Nous devons maintenant dployer un site SharePoint Online permettant la saisie d'information depuis l'extrieur et de n'importe o.
Pour ce faire, j'ai implment des vues ramenant les informations ncessaire pour la saisie. Pour envoyer ces vues sur le SharePoint Online j'ai fait une petite application sur Access 2010 afin de facilit le contrle des contenues des deux cts et par la suite permettre de rapatrier et enregistrer les donnes de SharePoint Online dans SQL Server.


Complment & Problme :

Les donnes sont de type Integer du ct SQL Server et Nombre Entier dans SP.
Lorsque j'ouvre ma liste dans SP, elle s'ouvre en feuille de donnes (avec le petit symbole d'Access au coin en haut  gauche). Depuis ce format d'affichage, si je clique sur "Personnaliser le formulaire", InfoPath me donne l'erreur suivante :



> La rponse SOAP indique qu'une erreur s'est produite sur le serveur*:
> 
> Exception of type 'Microsoft.SharePoint.SoapServer.SoapServerException' was thrown.
> <detail><errorstring xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/sharepoint/soap/">
>     La liste nexiste pas.
>     La page slectionne contient une liste qui nexiste pas. Elle a peut-tre t supprime par un autre utilisateur.
>     </errorstring><errorcode xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/sharepoint/soap/">0x82000006</errorcode></detail>


Quand je passe en affichage standard et que je veux personnaliser le formulaire, InfoPath me donne l'erreur suivante :



> Les champs suivants de la liste SharePoint ne sont pas pris en charge en raison de leur type de donnes. Ils ne seront pas disponibles dans InfoPath Designer :


Avec en dessous la liste des champs concerns.

J'ai vrifi les colonnes de la liste correspondant  ces champs, il s'agit de Nombre Entier, sans description, n'exigeant pas de contenir des informations, n'appliquant pas de valeur unique.

En esprant pouvoir trouver une solution ne ncessitant pas la cration de la liste  la main et le remplissage  la main aussi  ::aie::

----------


## billout rm

Pouvez-vous tester l'lment suivant?
http://social.technet.microsoft.com/...c-800a9050bc95

Le problme est que lorsque l'utilisateur essaie de raliser une connexion de donnes via le formulaire InfoPath, il ne voit pas certains champs...

Serait-il possible de tester cela afin de valider le fait que les champs de ce type ne sont pas reconnus?
Si cela est le cas, il faudrait vrifier en changeant le type du champs dans votre base SQL (int, smallint,...).

Dsol mais la rsolution est complique  l'aveugle.
Pouvez-vous nous transmettre un backup SharePoint de la liste ou quelque chose de ce genre?
Cordialement.

----------

